# Your Legendary Puff-Puff-Pass Experience(s)



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Whether you are smoking with a friend or a group of brothers (and/or sisters) of the leaf, there are times when we get together, usually after a long day of drinking your favorites drinks, smoking your favorite smokes, to break out some odd-tasting/rare/vintage/crappy cigars, light 'em up, and start passing them around the room for all to enjoy.

There are great cigars, and then there are great puff-puff-pass cigars. You know the difference between the two because after smoking all day:

1. You can still taste the cigar. 
2. You don't want to pass it onto the next person.
3. You stare at it in complete bliss and wonder what planet it came from.
4. You cannot say what the heck you are smoking tastes like because they haven't invented a word that describes it.
5. You will probably pass out from all the PPPing, but you need another turn with the _______ cigar before you collapse.
...I'm sure there are more that others can add. :ss

A few unspoken rules of a PPP are:


If you don't like getting sick or are sick, please "protect" your cigar with a napkin wrap in order to totally, 110%, stop the transfer of germs (thank you Freddy).


If you don't like sharing your cigars with others, perhaps the PPP isn't for you.


If you don't enjoy the company of friends, who quite possibly may be the most generous people on the face of the Earth, perhaps the PPP isn't for you.


If you hate to hear the most out-there, odd, off the wall tasting notes (see: Sean9689), perhaps the PPP isn't for you.


If you hate to look at or even think about smoking some old/rare/vintage, cigars, perhaps the PPP isn't for you.

If you're okay with all of the above, perhaps you would like to PPP? So, dig deep, look around at your friends (who have decided that they are crazy enough to smoke some more cigars after the 10 they've already had that day), and puff-puff-pass until the level of nicotine in your blood is so high you might possibly collapse and fall into a cigar-induced coma.

Share your stories here, because only after 15 cigars, one after another, do you finally realize that you might possibly die of nicotine overdose. I have caught myself saying: "I can't die right now, I have to wait another four cigars for that ______ (insert your favorite PPP cigar) to come around to me. Then I can take another puff of that ______ (insert weird tasting note) goodness, go out on top, and die a happy man."

With that said...

What are your favorite puff-puff-pass cigars that you've had? 
What has been your favorite puff-puff-pass themed lineup? 
What PPP moment do you look back on and think, "Man, after I had the ______ from ______, I my vision became blurred, I started to see black spots all around me, and my legs fell asleep. What a great cigar!"

---------------------------------------------------------------

Favorite PPP cigars include (but not limited to): 80's Punch Nectares No. 2, 70's Ramon Allones Private Stock, '72 RyJ Clemenceau, Don Candido 500, and '62 Ramon Allones Corona, to name a few.

Favorite PPP theme: The SoCal Se7en Dunhill PPP (which included: Estupendos, Cabinetta, Tubos, Mojito, and Atados), The Bruce5, Klugs, and Sean9689 PPP (which included: Cabinetta, RA Private Stock, and Punch Nectares), The Non-Herf PPP (20+ cigars, a bunch of friends, and a near-death nitcotine experience).

Anything to add? 
Words of wisdom that I missed? 
Please share your thoughts/comments!  :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great post! Luhvul Non-Herf '07 was my best PPP to date. Cigars included:
Dunhill Cabinetta
Don Candido 500*
Party 150
Party 155*
Especialidad 1996
75 SLR Lonsdale*
94 Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Nectare*
Che Robusto
70s Ramon Allones Private Stock*
1942 eBay cigar
70s Quintero Churchill
Partagas Eminentes
RyJ Clemenceau*
Bolivar Libertadore
RyJ PoW
70s Boli Tubo #1*
* favorites​Tastes included:
Rust
Good rust
Cold potatoes
Dr. Pepper​Toxic levels of nicotine. Great drinks. Great people. Great times.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What a nice little write up, Boy of Bling. Thanks.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice post Sean. Fell asleep at the Shack before the PPP happenned. Won't make that mistake again at future herfs,


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah Sean that line up at the Non-Herf was the most incredible line up ive ever witnessed especially when I got to finish off the Don Candido (thanks Klugs). you definitely do not want to participate when you are sick. First of all you not gonna enjoy it as much and you dont want to be that guy who got 10 to 20 guys sick. Just not right.

My most memorable one wasnt really a full blown PPP but ended up being one. The Klugs came down to see Navydoc before his deployment and we ended up passing a 70's PL Cedros and cleansing our pallet with a RyJ Cazadore after smoking like 7 cigars that night. The PL put me down for the night and was the strongest cigar ive ever tasted..I was green and toxic..Never will I forget it..It seems that Klugs is always involved in great ppp's. 

Another one is when we were at the Shack last year and a PPP went down amongst about 7 brothers left at about 2am..Klugs decides it was time for a PPP..The line up. Dunhill Cabinetta, RG Vitola C, 70's Upmann Tubo which is all i could remember..I was like 9 cigars deep at this point and the Vitola C was all I wanted. I could taste that cigar like I had a fresh Pallet..This is one of those cigars that dont have words to describe the flavors as you mentioned earlier..

All I know is that if it werent for guys like Dave and you, I would never ever had the chance to try these. I appreciate the guys who make the PPP's possible..great thread..


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

My biggest and best was the Epic PPP after LOLH 7. Unbelievable cigars with incredible folks from whom I learned a ton.

Best tasting note came from Kerry regarding an '80s Punch Punch. Nobody could quite pin it down until he said "sugar beets", and sure enough it was.



Rock Star said:


> All I know is that if it werent for guys like Dave and you, I would never ever had the chance to try these. I appreciate the guys who make the PPP's possible..great thread..


:tpd: Thanks!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Doesn't take a lot of people to make for a special ppp. carbonbased_al, JoeD, and I had a legendary evening at J&R's last fall.

As Joe put it, "three guys - 6 cigars - accumulated age of the sticks - 219 years! I kid you not - cigars from the 50"s, 60's, and 70's. Punch, Partagas, H. Upman and Montecristo."

I still crack a pavlovian smile whenever i think of it...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great post Sean!  

The greatest PPPs I have been priviliged enough to partake in were the Shack Herf II, The LOLH 7, and the Non-Herf. Amazing cigars, but even more amazing friends and generousity.

Some of my faves to date?

RG Vitola C
Partagas 155
Don Candido 500
'70s Bolivar Tubo
RyJ Clemenceau

Lots more, but I'm too hungover to remember them all! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome Post Bling Child!

My faves would have to be (keep in mind I have not done as many as you East Coast Guys)

Dunhill Mojito
Dunhill Atados
70's Boli Tubo 3
85 RyJ PC
70's Monte Especial
Wolters Boli Gold Medal
Custom Rolled Taboada/Cueto

PPP are the best!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My fav PPP was from one of our Jersey herfs. It was a themed PPP, cigars from the 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, and a few custom rolleds.

the lineup? Pre-embargo partagas corona, an Hupmann from the 60's (don't remember the size, only that it was really freaking good), some 70's montes (nummy), 80's RyJ (I think, my memory is a bit foggy), 90's Cohiba robusto (95 or 96, dun remember), and a few Taboadas for good measure.

That Upmann was sublime though. Mike (raisin) brought it, wish I could remember the size. One of the best cigars i've ever smoked :dr :tu


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Great post Sean!
> 
> The greatest PPPs I have been priviliged enough to partake in were the Shack Herf II, The LOLH 7, and the Non-Herf. Amazing cigars, but even more amazing friends and generousity.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Hard to add to this list. These were the 3 PPPs that stand out, plus Luhvul I. I had to leave about half way through LI though, but a great line up of cigars.

About the only cigars I'd add to the list above, just because you knew you had them, even after the bands were long gone:

Partagas 150 (Non-herf)
Late 70s(?) PL Corona (LOLH 7)
RG Vitola C/RyJ Clem (can't say enough about these cigar!!!)

It has truly been an honor to be able to participate in these. I look forward to the day I can contribute more than one stick to the these huge passes. The generousity of the participants is just amazing!!!

My best PPP memory....too tough to call. Just being able to sit next to some of the finest people I've had the honor to meet, and share some memories.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

drevim said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Hard to add to this list. These were the 3 PPPs that stand out, plus Luhvul I. I had to leave about half way through LI though, but a great line up of cigars.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the '93 (?) Cohiba Esplendidos you put into the PPP at the Non-Herf. :tu


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

drevim said:


> Just being able to sit next to some of the finest people I've had the honor to meet, and share some memories.


That sums it up for me. Well said Ian!

If I could only smoke one more cigar in my lifetime it would be a RG Vitola C.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Incredible thread. In awe of all these exotic and rare cigars I have yet to learn of, including that 1942 eBay cigar! :ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread Sean!!

I have had such pleasure to be able to enjoy a few PPPs with such a great group of brothers!! I can hardly express my gratitude for the opportunity to smoke such fine cigars; but the best part was meeting and hanging with the best friends I've ever had!!!


The best cigars!? Wow that's hard. The stand-outs to date:

RyJ Clem
Party 155
'75 SLR Lonsdale
Don Candido
RG Vitola C

and of course the 1942 Josa Garcia (just for the simple fact that it could even remotely stand up in company with so many legendary smokes - and be great!)

Thanks to all who have been so generous; with not only their stick, but their friendships!!:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Shit forgot some of the best PPP I had with the SoCal boys at the RTDA HERF last year!!! That one was just SICK!!!! That's when you come up with those crazy combo's like the Joyita/Longo Rootbeer thing :r

We also did a Club Epicur/Festival Mareva Combo that was interesting. Then we were double clutching 85 Monte 2's and Davi's/Dunhills... was a GREAT night.

Puff Puff Passing is just an incredible amount of fun and a really great way to learn a lot from the people you're Passing with... I end up with so much more knowledge after one of those thing, there's just nothing like it!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been involved in 1 PPP. It was in Vegas with Opus Ex, Cigartexan, Lascivious XXX, Zemekeone, Gabedog ,Havanaaddict and Coma-one. We smoked the following:
Dunhill Cabinetta
Dunhill Atado
Festival Habanos Marevas
85 Monte #2
Club Epicure 
and 2 others that I can't remember.

It was a lot of fun and the company was awesome too...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

First herf I ever went to was LOLH6. Sat in the back and had a great time. The big kids were up front. When it ended Cigartexan, Bruce5, OpuseX, Motheman, Drill, Barry et al.... (FOG's) started a puff puff up by the auction table. Opusex and Mo invited me to join in with them. The invite alone made it the most memorable for me. The cigars were pretty rocking as well.

Since there have been great PPP's that I have been in. Too many! Someone should have taken notes at LOLH7 - the cigars there must have set some kind of record. (Thanks again Bruce and everyone else who put sticks in and attended). Plus you had the backround noise of Tom trying to get one more of Drills pineapple drinks out the the mush back in the bathroom. :r 

Puff puffs to me, are the ultimate bonding experience for cigar smokers. Plus they are the only way to get a realtime contrast on cigar flavors arcoss some usually pretty interesting sticks.

Great thread Sean.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Plus they are the only way to get a *realtime contrast* on cigar flavors arcoss some usually pretty interesting sticks.


That is something that is unique to PPPs that you simply can't get alone. Well, you can if you want to light up 10-20 cigars simultaneously, keep them all lit, and smoke them all to the nub! :r

It's the "Ooo Ooo Ooo, you gotta try this now after that cigar" moments that I live for. 

The mini PPP at F&H with the 85 and 94 Luci's (I think...too many Mojitos!) was awesome too!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Since there have been great PPP's that I have been in. Too many! Someone should have taken notes at LOLH7 - the cigars there must have set some kind of record. (Thanks again Bruce and everyone else who put sticks in and attended). Plus you had the backround noise of Tom trying to get one more of Drills pineapple drinks out the the mush back in the bathroom. :r


I still think I could have got one more glass out of it!! :c

:r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> A few unspoken rules of a PPP are:
> 
> 
> _*If you don't like getting sick or are sick, please "protect" your cigar with a napkin wrap in order to totally, 110%, stop the transfer of germs (thank you Freddy). *_
> ...


OK, Gotta play doctor here (which I am). If you're sick, DO NOT participate in a puff/puff pass, period. If you think you maybe coming down with something but still feel alright be extra xcareful. Use a napkin, don't slobber all over the cigar, & wipe it down B4 you pass it along.

No joking here but at last year's SoCal Se7en I caught strep throat. A few weeks later during a mini-herf with some brothers in Arcadia, I cuaght Herpes Simplex I (thanks for THAT ONE guys).

I wasn't happy with having either of those, especially since I never had HSV I, ever!!

Now did anyone forget the LOLH 6. Last night there was an awesome PPP at the hotel bar. Nearly everyone who was there came down w/ a nasty Mo'Fo' of a cold within a couple of days (& had to stop smoking cigars for a couple of weeks) . . . a cold that lingered in some for nearly 3 weeks. Lucky me, I was tired & left early that night and avoided the cold altogether.

So now you know better. Go ahead & enjoy yourselves you crazy herfers, but play it safe, be cautious, don't pass germs around.

BTW, doctor or not, I'm all for a bit of nicotine toxicity. :ss Mmm! I know that some of you have seen me double fist & triple fist cigars, so I'm right there with you.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> I've been involved in 1 PPP. It was in Vegas with Opus Ex, Cigartexan, Lascivious XXX, Zemekeone, Gabedog ,Havanaaddict and Coma-one. We smoked the following:
> Dunhill Cabinetta
> Dunhill Atado
> Festival Habanos Marevas
> ...


this was truly my best PPP too; i was just telling Bigwaved... BTW larry the 2 other sticks were original release trinadad funadore (1997 i think) and the other was a early 80's Davidoff Chateau Latour :tu

my second favorite PPP was when Freddy aka Rockstar came to the S.H.I.T herf Pnoon, Gabebdog1, Galaga, SDmate, BeerBob, GOATLOCKER line up was as follows:

Partagas 160
Davidoff 5000
CCF Custom Rolled Torpedo/Belicoso
'01 H. Upmann Sir Winston
'04 H. Upmann Mag 46
'92 Punch Margaritas
'01 Cohiba Lancero
'03 Partagas 898NV
'98 Partagas Lusitania








_*i hate when this happens Partagas 160 or Davidoff 5000?*_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> this was truly my best PPP too; i was just telling Bigwaved... BTW larry the 2other sticks were original release trinadad funadore (1997 i think) and the other was a early 80's Davidoff Chateau Latour :tu


The "Hut"...that is just frickin' too cool.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MoTheMan said:


> No joking here but at last year's SoCal Se7en I caught strep throat. A few weeks later during a mini-herf with some brothers in Arcadia, I cuaght Herpes Simplex I (thanks for THAT ONE guys).
> 
> I wasn't happy with having either of those, especially since I never had HSV I, ever!!


Dizzum! Strep and HSV1!? That's damned scary stuff Mo.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dizzum! Strep and HSV1!? That's damned scary stuff Mo.


YES . . . and I was royally pissed.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> this was truly my best PPP too; i was just telling Bigwaved... BTW larry the 2 other sticks were original release trinadad funadore (1997 i think) and the other was a early 80's Davidoff Chateau Latour :tu
> 
> my second favorite PPP was when Freddy aka Rockstar came to the S.H.I.T herf Pnoon, Gabebdog1, Galaga, SDmate, BeerBob, GOATLOCKER line up was as follows:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah..That was fun..and you wouldnt pass either one..lol


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Oh yeah..That was fun..and you wouldnt pass either one..lol


the funny thing is that its true...


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> the funny thing is that its true...


Plus it looks like you have one burning, sitting on your traveldor.....greedy mirror boy!!!! Get you and Gtown Rob together and it would be a PPnoP :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

drevim said:


> Plus it looks like you have one burning, sitting on your traveldor.....greedy mirror boy!!!! Get you and Gtown Rob together and it would be a PPnoP :r


You noticed that too? The funny thing is that is is probably 60 degrees out in the picture and he is by the fire and has a jacket on too.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You noticed that too? The funny thing is that is is probably 60 degrees out in the picture and he is by the fire and has a jacket on too.


And don't forget the battery operated heated lingerie. :r

60* is freezing in SoCal.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> And don't forget the battery operated heated lingerie. :r
> 
> 60* is freezing in SoCal.


The rumor is that you are scared of the S.H.I.T herf...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> The rumor is that you are scared of the S.H.I.T herf...


Yes I am.  The SD crew knows how to herf. Lightweights like myself are way out of my league with that group. 
:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Yes I am.  The SD crew knows how to herf. Lightweights like myself are way out of my league with that group.
> :ss


I thought it was the height requirement...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I thought it was the height requirement...


:r The SoCal is gonna be a good time. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> I thought it was the height requirement...


With all your shit-talkin' I'm gonna make sure Jessie and Kerry dub you this year's "VinnDogg" and make you their bitch


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> With all your shit-talkin' I'm gonna make sure Jessie and Kerry dub you this year's "VinnDogg" and make you their bitch


I'm gonna have a ring side seat for that one.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> With all your shit-talkin' I'm gonna make sure Jessie and Kerry dub you this year's "VinnDogg" and make you their bitch


Doh! Brandon made me do it... Does that mean I have to correctly identify the Joker?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Doh! Brandon made me do it... Does that mean I have to correctly identify the Joker?


The Joker is an elusive figure...good luck.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> Plus it looks like you have one burning, sitting on your traveldor.....*greedy mirror boy!!!!* Get you and Gtown Rob together and it would be a PPnoP :r


specially when i was the one who brought them..and i couldnt even get a taste...:r



Bigwaved said:


> You noticed that too? The funny thing is that is is probably 60 degrees out in the picture and he is by the fire and has a jacket on too.


yup and you should have seen Gabe..He had a full blown winter bomber on..lol..


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> specially when i was the one who brought them..and i couldnt even get a taste...:r


:r That's just not right...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> With all your shit-talkin' I'm gonna make sure Jessie and Kerry dub you this year's "VinnDogg" and make you their bitch


We need video of this please!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow! Killer list of cigars Todd. A few on there I haven't tried, but someday....

QUOTE=ToddziLLa;829385]Great post! Luhvul Non-Herf '07 was my best PPP to date. Cigars included:
Dunhill Cabinetta
Don Candido 500*
Party 150
Party 155*
Especialidad 1996
75 SLR Lonsdale*
94 Cohiba Esplendido
Punch Nectare*
Che Robusto
70s Ramon Allones Private Stock*
1942 eBay cigar
70s Quintero Churchill
Partagas Eminentes
RyJ Clemenceau*
Bolivar Libertadore
RyJ PoW
70s Boli Tubo #1*
* favorites​Tastes included:
Rust
Good rust
Cold potatoes
Dr. Pepper​Toxic levels of nicotine. Great drinks. Great people. Great times.



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Wow! Killer list of cigars Todd. A few on there I haven't tried, but someday....


Come up to St. Louis Fred! :ss I can also take you for a ride in a couple of *REAL* cars. Not those BMW, ultimate driving machine, blah blah blahs (that's for you to, Kelly).  :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Another one is when we were at the Shack last year and a PPP went down amongst about 7 brothers left at about 2am..Klugs decides it was time for a PPP..The line up. Dunhill Cabinetta, RG Vitola C, 70's Upmann Tubo which is all i could remember..


I think that's the night I went to sleep at 1:45AM


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Come up to St. Louis Fred! :ss I can also take you for a ride in a couple of *REAL* cars. Not those BMW, ultimate driving machine, blah blah blahs (*that's for you to, Kelly*).  :tu


:r :r

LMMFAO!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Come up to St. Louis Fred! :ss I can also take you for a ride in a couple of *REAL* cars. Not those BMW, ultimate driving machine, blah blah blahs (that's for you to, Kelly).  :tu


If you come down to Florida, I've got a Ford that will eat that Z06 for breakfast. I have a 427 shelby Cobra replica that I'm currently doing a bunch of work on. Should have around 500 hp and about 700 lbs lighter than the Z06. The Beemer is just my around town with the family car.

I think I'm going to make St Louis, I'll know pretyy soon for sure.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Can I ride with you guys in St. Louis...I have a Ford Festiva for a rent-a-car


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fredster said:


> If you come down to Florida, I've got a Ford that will eat that Z06 for breakfast. I have a 427 shelby Cobra replica that I'm currently doing a bunch of work on. Should have around 500 hp and about 700 lbs lighter than the Z06. The Beemer is just my around town with the family car.
> 
> I think I'm going to make St Louis, I'll know pretyy soon for sure.


Very Nice! I love those Shelby Replicas. 500hp huh? Must be doing quite a lot to get that kinda power out of it. I know several guys in the area with them but they don't make that kinda power.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Can I ride with you guys in St. Louis...I have a Ford Festiva for a rent-a-car


Listen here, you post whore...hehehe. At least I know what exits to get on & off at in my hometown area.  Didn't know if I was ever going to get home from SoCal Se7en the way we were driving all over the place.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

If Larry drives from SoCal he might be there just in time for the Shack HERF :r :r :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If Larry drives from SoCal he might be there just in time for the Shack HERF :r :r :r


:r Isn't that the truth! He'd probably try and get to St. Louis and end up in Cleveland. Freakin' Mr. Nee.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fredster said:


> If you come down to Florida, I've got a Ford that will eat that Z06 for breakfast. I have a 427 shelby Cobra replica that I'm currently doing a bunch of work on. Should have around 500 hp and about 700 lbs lighter than the Z06. The Beemer is just my around town with the family car.
> 
> I think I'm going to make St Louis, I'll know pretyy soon for sure.


Oh [email protected] Double dog dare....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Can I ride with you guys in St. Louis...I have a Ford Festiva for a rent-a-car


I have a frinckin' Ford Fusion right now as a rental...I miss my S4.:c


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Very Nice! I love those Shelby Replicas. 500hp huh? Must be doing quite a lot to get that kinda power out of it. I know several guys in the area with them but they don't make that kinda power.


I have a friend who has one....he can't keep the tires on it. Fun stuff.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Very Nice! I love those Shelby Replicas. 500hp huh? Must be doing quite a lot to get that kinda power out of it. I know several guys in the area with them but they don't make that kinda power.


I've got around 350hp now, it's got a built-up 302. Pretty much done everything you can do, but I want more power! It already has a 9 inch rear end, so it will handle the extra horses no problem. I think it's supercharger time. I'm also really thinking hard about just Selling the low mile 302 and dropping a 427 crate motor in it. The supercharger will be cheaper, but it's looking like I'll have to change the hood which I'm not too thrilled about. Right now I'm doing some brake and suspension upgrades. Hooking up is the hard part, it only weighs about 2400 lbs.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Can I ride with you guys in St. Louis...I have a Ford Festiva for a rent-a-car


If you make it by my place this Sunday and the weather is nice, we'll have to go for a ride. I'm not responsible if you need new underwear afterwards though.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm going to have to go with Sean and I finding a new meaning to 'nub' at the 1st Luv herf.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

:r Never used pliers before! :ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I'm going to have to go with Sean and I finding a new meaning to 'nub' at the 1st Luv herf.


Classic moment!! :ss


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ky toker said:


> I'm going to have to go with Sean and I finding a new meaning to 'nub' at the 1st Luv herf.


I seriously don't want to know what you mean by that!!:r

I believe that is a RG Vitola C.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> hollywood said:
> 
> 
> > Classic moment!!
> ...


Everybody has to be the wiseguy.:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I've got around 350hp now, it's got a built-up 302. Pretty much done everything you can do, but I want more power! It already has a 9 inch rear end, so it will handle the extra horses no problem. I think it's supercharger time. I'm also really thinking hard about just Selling the low mile 302 and dropping a 427 crate motor in it. The supercharger will be cheaper, but it's looking like I'll have to change the hood which I'm not too thrilled about. Right now I'm doing some brake and suspension upgrades. Hooking up is the hard part, it only weighs about 2400 lbs.


Sorry for the threadjack but yes,the 427 is the only way to go in a Cobra.Theres a few around here in MD and all i've seen have been 427s.I love my Big Block Buick:z


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I gotta say...The last LOL PPP was my first and wow...what incredible memories...I got to try cigars that I only dreamed about!...Wayyy too many to mention...Like Ian said, someday I hope to be able to contribute more than one to the next PPP myself


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rookie139 said:


> I gotta say...The last LOL PPP was my first and wow...what incredible memories...I got to try cigars that I only dreamed about!...Wayyy too many to mention...Like Ian said, someday I hope to be able to contribute more than one to the next PPP myself


Did you have any Pineapple Vodka?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Habanos 1994 (had a couple of them and they are soooo good)
1492 (amazing..one of my absolute favorites)
1942 Jose Garcia (heaven)
OR Boli Gold Medal (wow)
La Escepcion Miramar Cazadores
Punch Nectar from the early 80s
mid 80s Party PC (that one really held its own....amazing flavors and evolving strengths)
1996 Especialidad
Mid 80s Dunhill Atado (soapy and fragrant...I really liked it a lot!)

and the creme de creme for me was a 1905 (commorative) Partagas Perfecto that still have a very nice flavor to it...Had to close my eyes each time I took a draw...What a special cigar that I will never forget


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

rookie139 said:


> Habanos 1994 (had a couple of them and they are soooo good)
> 1492 (amazing..one of my absolute favorites)
> 1942 Jose Garcia (heaven)
> OR Boli Gold Medal (wow)
> ...


Just another average PPP at Dave's suite! :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

LOLH 2007 has to be the most epic PPPs I've ever been apart of. I don't think things can get any better after what we smoked over the past few days. We started on Thursday in St. Louis with our 1st PPP and had another two on Friday and Saturday nights in Springfield. All I have to say is EPIC!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Epic is an understatement!!

I cannot imagine where on earth they could go from here! The smokes that came out where so beyond anything ever assembled into one rotation!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> LOLH 2007 has to be the most epic PPPs I've ever been apart of. I don't think things can get any better after what we smoked over the past few days. We started on Thursday in St. Louis with our 1st PPP and had another two on Friday and Saturday nights in Springfield. All I have to say is EPIC!


:tpd: Incredible. Sometimes I'll just be sitting around and my mouth will all of the sudden get a craving for the taste of that 70's Quintero Churchill; any cigar that is so good it just randomly imparts it taste days after you smoked it, is an amazing cigar. That Nectar is starting to creep in now too :dr


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

wasn't really a puff puff pass, but got a snag a few puffs off of a monte dunhill #2 i believe it was (could be wrong) that Greg (iht) was smoking at a kc herf, and it was _legendary_

Best cigar I've ever tasted, no contest.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> wasn't really a puff puff pass, but got a snag a few puffs off of a monte dunhill #2 i believe it was (could be wrong) that Greg (iht) was smoking at a kc herf, and it was _legendary_
> 
> Best cigar I've ever tasted, no contest.


or then again, it might of been the thought of Greg's lips on the cigar that got be all riled up (I had to say it before someone else did. better to make fun of yourself huh?)


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

My favorite PPP was MMH II. Cohiba robusto, the lusitania, and all those other cigars (domestic and ISOM's). Those were the best cigars that I have ever smoked. All I have to say is: Thank you guys for your generosity. Thank you for those fantastic cigars. Thank you for the brotherhood.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

The wildest puff pass experiences I have encountered were at the legendary Shack Herf. It included a 25th Anniversary Partagas, an old Punch that was wrapped in a tamale, and Dunhills out the wazoo!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Danbreeze said:


> The wildest puff pass experiences I have encountered were at the legendary Shack Herf. It included a 25th Anniversary Partagas, an old Punch that was wrapped in a tamale, and Dunhills out the wazoo!


I hope you mean an old punch wrapped in a corn husk.
I wouldn't want to smoke an old punch that had be aged in one of these

:tu


----------

